
SQL Server 2016 SP1 Released, SQL Server VNext Available for Download - RmDen
http://sqlservercode.blogspot.com/2016/11/sql-server-2016-sp1-released-sql-server.html
======
dhd415
Some of the huge news here is that as of SP1, the following features that were
one exclusive to the Enterprise Edition of SQL Server are now available in
Standard and Web Editions: Change Data Capture, database snapshots, column
stores, table partitioning, data compression, in-memory OLTP (Hekaton), Always
Encrypted, Polybase, fine-grained auditing, multile Filestream containers. I
wish I had access to all of these features back when I was building an app
that was required to support SQL Server 2012 Standard Edition.

